# How many cylinders to you have?



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Saw this awhile back somewhere else, so I thought I would post it here. Let's keep it to gas and diesel engines.

6 - Vehicle 1
8 - Vehicle 2
6 - Wife's ride
4 - Daughters car (still in my name)
3 - JD 2210
1 - Lawnboy
1 - Tiller
1 - Power washer
1 - Chipper/Shredder
1 - Blower Vac
1 - Weedeater
1 - Chainsaw

34 Total


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

8 - Vehicle 1 1997 Dodge Ram 1500
4 - Vehicle 2 1986 Toyota pickup
2 - cub cadet 1525
1- Snapper RER
2 - Weedeater
1 - Lawnboy
1 - Tiller
1 - Power washer
1 - murrey push mower
1 - Blower Vac
1 - Chainsaw
1- push edger
1- 1979 Honda ATC 110
1- Brigg 11HP motor spare for Snapper

Looks like i have 26
Jody


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Oh gosh let's see

1 Dodge Ram 10 Gas
2 Dodge Ram 6 Diesel
3 Plymouth Acclaim 6 gas
4 Wife's Plymouth Acclaim 6 gas
5 JD L-120, 2 gas
6 Kubota L185, 2 diesel
7 Stil chain saw, 1 gas
8 30 year old air compressor 1 gas
9 74 Plymouth Duster 8 gas
10 Honda riding lawn mower 1 gas
11 Murray garden tractor (broken down) 1 gas
12 Weed wacker 1 gas
Total 45 Oh well I am sure I forgot something.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

8-vehicle 1
8-vehicle 2
8-vehicle 3
4-vehicle 4
1- chainsaw
1- polaris magnum, i think 1 ne ways
1-honda odyssey fl250
1-weedeaterx2 have one at cabin too
2- white lawn tractor
1-honda push mower
1-spare honda 5 horse mower
1-snapper RER
1-some old push mower at cabin
3-jd 4100
1-9.9 evinrude
1-15 johnson
2- 16 b&s beavertail (go-devil)
2-27 kohler I think 27 godevil we just got it ordered so not sure
2- 115 mariner I think ne ways correct me if i am wrong
I forgot about our boat motors lol oops

50 I got confused now I think 50 is right lol I must have added wrong cause I just added more and got smaller number lol
Ryan


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

It wasn’t specified but I suppose we are to just list the cylinders that we can get at least crank, if only from time to time. Guess we should also leave out the ones we might be keeping hoping to a sale later. Also should leave out the ones in the junk pile, where we can crank them or not. With that said, let me see if I can make a list of mine.

3 in a 5300 John Deere Tractor
2 in a B John Deere (well it was cranking when I parked it to fix the Transmission)
3 in a 3000 Ford Tractor
8 in a Chevy Pick-up
8 in a Ford F250
8 in a Ford ¾ Ton (It cranks but doesn’t leave the farm)
8 in a Ford Car - technically its Wife’s car but I pay for the upkeep
1 on a Stihl weed eater
1 on a Sears chain saw
2 on a Sears mower
1 on a Murray Mower
1 on a Troy built Tiller (if my wife doesn’t soon learn to operate this, it might be for sale)
2 in a Johnson Outboard Motor 
2 on air compressor (but does that count?)
2 on a air compressor (if compressors count)

That’s 52 and should be accurate give or take a spare 1 Cyl. Briggs and Strattion or two here and there.

:cpu:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I'm waiting for a guy named *Kevin* to reply. I bet he will be the one that *Beitz* us all.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

OK ready for the list???

6-voiager
4-saturn
8-Ford van
8-74 powerwagon
8-71 ford ltd
8-72 ford ltd convertible
4- 8N
1- Gravely L
1-Gravely LI
1-Ingersoll 444
1- Ingersoll224
1-push mower
1-tiller
1-snowblower
1-weedwacker
1-wards chain saw
1-sears chainsaw
1-homelite chain saw
4-85 Rinker boat

Think thats it, I also have a 70 mustang with a V8, but its in peices, so you guys make the call..

Total.....61 +8 if you want to count it=69


----------



## PGibbons (Nov 7, 2003)

The last time I answered this I think I left out a few things. I'm not going to list them but 33 cylinders is what I got. By the way that is cylinders in things that run.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

8 on my P/U
8 on old P/U
4 on car
3 on Ford 1720
2 on JD GX335
1 on Husky 44
1 on Husky 55
2 on 2 each Husky 272's
2 on 2 each Husky 372's
1 on Poulan 3400
1 on Poulan 3700
1 on Poulan 2000
1 on Stihl 015AV
2 on 2 each Stihl 028's 
1 on Stilh 044
4 on 4 each Echo 3400's
1 Homelite 330 Saw
1 on Jonsered 400 brush cutter
1 on Pacer 5 hp pump
1 on Pacer 3 1/2 hp Pump
3 on 3 honda Gen sets
2 on 2 Vac carts
2 on two leaf blowers
1 on HOme brewe push tuype string trimmer
1 on Pressure washer
4 on spare engine for car (rebuilt and not used yet)
1 on log splitter
1 on Hydraulic power unit
4 on spare small motors
2 on 2 each Push mower'sd
1 on sidearm cutter
1 on In work of larger side arm cutter

69 if I added them right and thats about 68 too many. Yep you could say I like chainsaws, especially if they are orange


Change:
I forgot the two from the the tillers and also edger has one so thats a total of 72 for me! I just know there are more somewhere around my place, just have to find them ;-)


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

8- Chevy Truck
1- Toro PP Lawnmower
1- Toro Whirlwind Lawnmower
1- Jacobsen Lawmower
1- MTD Lawnmower
1- Deere Tractor
1- Homelite Chainsaw
1- Homelite Weed Whip
1- MTD Chipper Shredder
1- Tru-Test Tiller
1- David Bradly Tiller
1- Old Briggs 3HP engine (Originaly on David Bradly Tiller)
1- Old Briggs 4HP engine (Orginally on Springfield Riding Mower)
20 Total

Mark


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

8-Ford 351W
8-Ford 390
4-Voyager
2-CC 1525
1-Toro WB
1-Craftsman line trimmer
1-Homelite blower
1-B&S 12hp...it might run a few minutes.  
1-Zenoah G-23 

27, plus a few RC engines, but not sure if they count.

Would have had 8 more, but just sold the Probe and 2 Zenoahs.

Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Forgot my chipper..... Make mine 70


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

8 - Jeep
4 - Pathfinder
6 - PU #1
8 - PU #2
8 - PU #3
6 - Car #1
3 - Car #2
4 - Car #3
8 - Car #4
8 - Car #5
4 - Willis Jeep
6 - Cat D6
3 - Compact JD 850
2 - JD 445
2 - JD 318
3 - 3 chain saws
4 - Diesel generator
1 - Pressure washer
2 - Water pumps
2 - JD 910 mower
1 - gas generator
1 - Pull behind mower
3 - Push lawn mowers
2 - Weed eaters
1 - Rotto tiller
1 - Walkbehind snow blower

101, but don't use 35 of them.


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

6 - 94 Buick mpfi
6 - 91 Dodge mpfi
6 - 86 S-10 tbfi
4 - 93 Ford mpfi
4 - Wisconsin 37hp HS carb
2 - Wisconsin 18hp HS carb (non running, in parts)
2 - Briggs 18hp VS carb
2 - Kohler 25hp VS carb
1 - Briggs 5hp HS carb
1 - Briggs 5hp VS carb
1 - Briggs 3hp HS carb
1 - Weed eater two-stroke carb
1 - OS heli .30 CI two stroke carb (R/C alcohol/nitro-methane fuel helicopter engine)

37 total.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

20 and still counting!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

car 8 
truck 6
ladys car 6
Boat 3
tractor 2

various tools:
compressor 2 (i think)
weed wacker 1
blower 1
pressure washer 1? 
chainsaw 1


i guess thats it..


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Acura MDX - 6
Envoy XUV - 6
JD X485 - 2
JD Lawnmower - 1
Ariens Trimmer mower - 1
JD Weedwacker - 1
Craftsman Brushwacker - 1
Stihl Chain Saw - 1
8HP Craftsman Rototiller - 1
Honda Mini-tiller - 1
10 HP MTD Chipper/Shredder - 1
9 HP Craftsman Chipper/Vac - 1
Craftsman 5HP 4 cycle Snowblower - 1
JD Leaf Blower - 1
Elec Air Compressor - 1
Husky Elec Power Washer - 1
Sump Pump - 1 (I'm in Chicago so we're used to stuffing the ballot box NANA )
Ejector Pump - 1

Total = 29


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I remember that thread

Expedition 8
Explorer 8
JD 130 2
Chainsaw 1
Weedwacker 1
walk behind mower 1

Blackjack... uhhh... 21


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

Now, revise your answers and tell how many the bank owns and how many you own... :homereat: 

14 for me
0 for the bank


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Same here the bank don't own any of mine. I own all 26
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

well the bank owns a good part of my house.. they own my land but i own most of my cylinders...


----------



## PGibbons (Nov 7, 2003)

I knew I would forget a few things. Forgot the chipper/shredder, the generator, and duck boat. Bump mine up to 36.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

1992- gm=8
2003-gmc=8
johndeere 212=1
roper=1
allis 110 B=1
johndeere s1400=1
snow blower=1
massey harris 20=4
spare motor=1
push mower-1

= 27

l got 12 pistons do only 2 cylinders

=29


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deere _
> *Now, revise your answers and tell how many the bank owns and how many you own... :homereat:
> 
> 14 for me
> 0 for the bank *


All mine. No bank loans here


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*I have too much*

40 in tractors
28 in vehicles
16 in pleasure craft
40 in property management equipment
all these numbers are estimates, I count in my head keep 
getting different numbers. Even my hammer has one


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

8-85 caddy
8-63 caddy
8- 71 torino gt
8-99 tahoe
4-01 gmc w55
1- bolens 1050
1- bolens 1050
2- craftsman gt
1- yahmaha ytm200e
1- pennslyvania reel mower
1- chipper/vac
1- shredder/chipper
1- tiller
1- ryobi trimmer plus
1- brave log splitter
1- craftsman pressure washer
1-push mower
1-self propelled mower

I guess at least 52 might be something else floating around here somewhere All paid for.


----------



## SuperFreak (Sep 18, 2003)

To many now that i think of it.How did i end up with all this crap?


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Well I sort of lied  
I am short of what I listed, as my Crapsman Vac cart motor is blown up and its only half a cylinder in its present configuration. So its 71 1/2 cylinders total for me.

I own 69 1/2 cylinders, and the bank owns 2..............at least for a 2 or 3 more months anyway.


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

All 37 are free and clear. I am dept free except for taxes and utilities.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL...out of 27 cylinders, the bank owns 4- which are in the Voyager mini van. 

Greg


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Here’s what you’ll find at my place.

8….2001 Cadillac Deville 
8….2002 Grand Cherokee
6….2000 Dodge Stratus
4….2003 PT Curser
4….Onan Generator
2….Sears GT5000
1….John Deere 300
1….Bolens 1250 (PIP)
1….Yardman Snow Blower
1….Yardman Push Mower
1….Push Leaf Blower
1….Echo Back Pack Blower
1….Echo Handheld Blower
1….Vacuum Cart (PIP)
1….Log Splitter
1….Pressure Washer
1….Kemp Chipper
1….Echo Weed Trimmer

44 Cylinders Total 

Caddy is leased, everything else free and clear.
Bolens 1250 and Vacuum Cart are Projects in Process.


----------



## homergreg (Oct 16, 2003)

Hmmmm..

6 in wifes SUV
4 in my truck (hey it has a bed and it gets 25 mpg so don't laugh!)
1 in the rider
1 in the push mower
1 in the gas trimmer

13 total , I would have had 12 but I got the weed whacker yesterday! And the darn bank owns the 6 in the SUV!

Gotta get some more cylinders!


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Me and the bank*

I am no longer in partnership with any banks. If I can't pay for it I don't buy it.


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

I had to get the old adding machine out....
Looks like I'm up to 472...

Yes thats not a miss-type

<h1> 472...


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Kevin*

You The Man.:headclap: :headclap: :headclap:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Here’s what you’ll find at my place.
> 
> 8….2001 Cadillac Deville
> ...


 a john deere 300 would you be will to part with that thing ????


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kevin Beitz _
> *I had to get the old adding machine out....
> Looks like I'm up to 472...
> 
> ...






do they all run don't you have a john deere crawler


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I thought you would have had more then that Kevin maybe you should do a recount 
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

472 

Well I called it early on. Do I get a prize?


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

No not all will run... I sure maybe they would , but about 30 old chain saws wont get the chance from me... I hate working on chainsaws... But I would say everything else does run ... Some of my tractors has not been started in 5 years, but I sure they will run again... No I don't have any John-deeres, but I do have an HG Oliver dozer..


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kevin Beitz _
> *No not all will run... I sure maybe they would , but about 30 old chain saws wont get the chance from me... I hate working on chainsaws... But I would say everything else does run ... Some of my tractors has not been started in 5 years, but I sure they will run again... No I don't have any John-deeres, but I do have an HG Oliver dozer.. *


do you got any pic ????  :smoking: in your profile it says you like homemade lawn tractor do you make them yourself ??
you shound start a thread about them


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

Some of my home made junk.....

<img src=http://user.pa.net/~kbeitz/Kevin/Tractor%20pictures/All%20home%20made%20items.jpg>


----------

